# My Idea for a Suit..(not really going to be considered furry tho.)



## MuayThaiKing (Oct 8, 2010)

Well I see how Dragons are considered "furry", so with that in mind I thought hey what about insects? Well I have a design in mind and about 2k to back it up, BUT I need to know:1. If it even falls under furry catagory, 2. Which image to base it on.

Image 1.






Image 2.





Image 3.





So yeah I wanna make a Rhino Beetle"fur" suit XD!
A little more humanish ofcourse.

Example:










With out it being COMPLETELY STUN XD lol!!


----------



## Koronikov (Oct 8, 2010)

hmm, your going to need PVC pipes....and lots of it, make kinda like they do the Clone armor from Star Wars >.> you'd have to look up how cause i sure as hell don't know


----------



## MuayThaiKing (Oct 8, 2010)

Koronikov said:


> hmm, your going to need PVC pipes....and lots of it, make kinda like they do the Clone armor from Star Wars >.> you'd have to look up how cause i sure as hell don't know


Haha Trust me I know whats ahead of me lol. Big PROJECT.


----------



## Furr (Oct 8, 2010)

Yes this is considered furry. Furry is a loosely used term or slang for anthropomorphic which most of the time includes fur. 
As a fur suit builder itâ€™s really nice to see something other than a canine or feline so I commend you on your interesting choice of fur suit. 
As for building advice you could go the easy rout and use foam and fleece /PVC/latex over it. However if you really want the hard shell like appearance I would say you have quite the work cut out for you. You will probably have to pick up some clay, sculpt each â€œarmorâ€ piece cast it in plaster to make a negative then use resin. Depending on what product you use (youâ€™ll have to experiment) you will probably have to use burlap on the underside to give it a little bit more stability as youâ€™re going to want it hollow so it wonâ€™t weight too much.


----------



## Fay V (Oct 8, 2010)

I could be wrong, but it seemed to me that you could make the suit of foam then add latex paint over it for a more hard shiny look. This would be lighter, maybe hotter depending on how you attach it to a suit, but it'll be softer so if you really want a hard look then...yeah.


----------



## MuayThaiKing (Oct 8, 2010)

Can you two add me so we can discuss this further on. I was considering chicken wire method. I dont know what I'm going to use as a base...My budget is like 2grand tho.


----------



## Lyxen (Oct 8, 2010)

heracross s aer cool i guess


----------



## Sef Highwind (Oct 8, 2010)

That's actually a really cool idea! If you wanted to go for a smooth, shiny look; you could start with a base of foam, and then you could cover it with Wonderflex.


----------



## Jesie (Oct 8, 2010)

Chicken wire don't cost much, but it's heavy. Plus it'll make you tip, if the base of your suit head can even withstand all the weight. You may want to find some swim noodles.

Cheaper and lighter for starters.


----------



## Lyxen (Oct 8, 2010)

You already have a 3d model. You should get a copy of Pepkura Designer. If you ever heard or done any papercraft, you can make ANYTHING out of it. I have a thread called cost effieicenrt suit.... you should check it, but I'll repaeat myself here.

Okay Papercraft is images  anything . It can be made of cardstock then resined for a permanent structure. Fiberglass of cast in plastic. This suit sounds like a great idea to try this way.http://www.google.com/images?q=pape...esult_group&ct=title&resnum=4&ved=0CDQQsAQwAw


----------



## Jesie (Oct 8, 2010)

Are you a troll? Because you smell like a troll.


Your ideals are just god awful.


----------



## Fay V (Oct 8, 2010)

Paper is a bad idea for suits if you plan to wear it more than once. I personally don't think fiberglass and such are easier to use. 

I found that mattress pads of memory foam make fantastic suits. It's light, you can carve it fairly well into shape. It's actually pretty cheap, holds form, and bounces back if you bump it. This however was my cheap ass idea and i don't know the long term effects too much.


----------



## Lyxen (Oct 8, 2010)

Jesie said:


> Are you a troll? Because you smell like a troll.
> 
> 
> Your ideals are just god awful.


 
if i was a mod I would totally ban you


----------



## Jesie (Oct 8, 2010)

Well thank god you aint, because if it wasn't for me the S&S forum would me crawling with dumbasses like you who think it's a grand ideal to wear paper covered in plastic.

Yes. Yes. That would make for a fantastic hand paw, hard plastic that _Don't Move._


----------



## Icky (Oct 8, 2010)

Jesie said:


> Are you a troll? Because you smell like a troll.
> 
> 
> Your ideals are just god awful.


 
No, sadly I'm pretty sure it's genuine stupidity.

Anyway, this sounds like either a really awesome idea, or a really creepy one. Maybe both. All depends on the execution.


----------



## Fay V (Oct 8, 2010)

It's true, Jesie is the kick in the balls of S&S that keeps newbies from making terrible decisions that cost them a lot of money to make. 

It seems like you're not solving much, considering that you'd have to buy some sort of fabric under it anyway. I could see hard plastic for something more armory like this, but for things like most pokemon, foxes, etc where it doesn't look like a big armor creature.


----------



## MuayThaiKing (Oct 8, 2010)

People chill out no fights I'm head strong determined to get this done so I need positive-cool-minded Ideas. Now I should be getting some pvc to start toe horn.


----------



## MuayThaiKing (Oct 8, 2010)

Fay V said:


> It's true, Jesie is the kick in the balls of S&S that keeps newbies from making terrible decisions that cost them a lot of money to make.
> 
> It seems like you're not solving much, considering that you'd have to buy some sort of fabric under it anyway. I could see hard plastic for something more armory like this, but for things like most pokemon, foxes, etc where it doesn't look like a big armor creature.


I'm no newbie, nor will I make newbie decisions. . .


----------



## Jesie (Oct 8, 2010)

Well good. Unless you act like a moron, you wont get treated like one lucky for you.

Your suit's heads gonna need special bracing to withstand the weight of your horn. Unless you find a way to make it super light, It can and will cave in on itself, which means a crushed mask or a crushed face. Depends on if your unlucky enough to be wearing it when it decides to do it.

PVC Piping is somewhat light weight. It's stiff too, but I can see it getting pretty heavy after some time wearing it.
Pool noodles are even lighter, but they also bend. If you want a stiff horn, it wont work for you.

While I normally condone the use of cardboard, I can forgive it if it's something that wont come in direct contact with the body. I've found they make for good horns if you work with it properly.
Of 'corse you will never be able to wash it, and if/when it comes time for you to clean the head, you wont be able too. However if you can find a way to attach the horns o it can be taken off in case you need to ever clean the head it may work.


----------



## Deo (Oct 8, 2010)

Jim Henson already did it lol
GARTHIM
They're monsters in the movie I was named after.... and yes, I was named after a puppet. LOLDURRHURR DON'T DO DRUGS AND THEN HAVE CHILDREN.






You could use Wonderflex, or latex covered carved furniture foam, or heat shaped PVC.



Lyxen said:


> if i was a mod I would totally ban you


 
Well, you're not a mod, you're just an idiot. Poor you. 
Now stop telling people your insane (C) YOU BESTEST IDEAS EVARRRRRRR.



Fay V said:


> It's true, Jesie is the kick in the balls of S&S that keeps newbies from making terrible decisions that cost them a lot of money to make..



What about meeeeeeeeeeeeee? 8C


----------



## Foxfairy (Oct 9, 2010)

If you wanted it to look hard but still be soft, you could work with that shiny vinyly pvc fabric! Like this: http://www.distinctivefabric.com/fabric.php?product=PVC1 I've seen it in colors similar to your beetle before in stores, I'm sure you can find it online somewhere!


----------



## Icky (Oct 9, 2010)

Foxfairy said:


> If you wanted it to look hard but still be soft, you could work with that shiny vinyly pvc fabric! Like this: http://www.distinctivefabric.com/fabric.php?product=PVC1 I've seen it in colors similar to your beetle before in stores, I'm sure you can find it online somewhere!


 


> perfect for fetishwear and costumes.



Sounds perfect :V


----------



## Willow (Oct 9, 2010)

Lyxen said:


> You already have a 3d model. You should get a copy of Pepkura Designer. If you ever heard or done any papercraft, you can make ANYTHING out of it. I have a thread called cost effieicenrt suit.... you should check it, but I'll repaeat myself here.
> 
> Okay Papercraft is images  anything . It can be made of cardstock then resined for a permanent structure. Fiberglass of cast in plastic. This suit sounds like a great idea to try this way.http://www.google.com/images?q=pape...esult_group&ct=title&resnum=4&ved=0CDQQsAQwAw


Just stop posting. You can't make a costume out of papercraft and expect it to last for even an hour. You have a better chance of making one out of foam board (which I've don't before..not a whole suit mind you, but a helmet). 

Also cool, you made a thread for this terrible idea.


----------



## Fay V (Oct 9, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> What about meeeeeeeeeeeeee? 8C



you too, don't get bannified


----------



## Foxfairy (Oct 9, 2010)

Icky said:


> Sounds perfect :V


 
aaare you being sarcastic? I might be wrong but that's how I'm reading it. I think the fact that PVC is used in fetishwear doesn't really have any bearing here, because it would probably make a very decent material for the armor (over foam/ thin flexible plastic/ variety of other materials etc) with the right reflective/iridescent properties and less of a chance of causing latex allergies. People have fetishes for all sorts of materials and fabrics (some people have fetishes for yoga pants, etc etc) but I don't think this would come across as "I am beetle fetish man" if used for the armor--it's not a skintight pvc catsuit. It would obviously be an "armored" costume.


----------



## FredlyFatchet (Oct 9, 2010)

If you do this, I want pics. Of the suit. Pretty buggy anthros are rare (usually cutesy, fffff) and I have never seen a fursuit of one. And a beetle! That is the tip of the awesome iceberg.

Please, if you come to some nice ideas or start this, can you post your progress? I'd like to keep up with this one. C:


----------



## Jesie (Oct 9, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> What about meeeeeeeeeeeeee? 8C


 
Deo, you can out rage me any day.

The Proof is in the pudding.


----------



## Shico (Oct 9, 2010)

Jesie said:


> However if you can find a way to attach the horns o it can be taken off in case you need to ever clean the head it may work.


 
Look up "Rare earth magnets"

...I have a huge one on my fridge that I cannot get off :[
They are super strong and I bet smaller ones would work great (not big ones, the big ones are so strong that they are hard to pull apart...or pull off a fridge...remind me to rant at my borther for sticking the damn thing on there!)


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 9, 2010)

There is nothing wrong with the idea of a insect based costume. My best suggestion for something like this is to go with fleece, and suede as a composite. That's a starter idea for what you can use for the outside. Beyond that I'm clueless on how to go further with something like this.

EDIT: If you figure out a good way to make that horn you might also look into making it so that it can screw on and off. I remember when I had to put in deer horns into a head, it came with a screw built in, so you can remove the horns and then screw them back in as needed. Made for easier shipping, and easier carrying around.

That said you might check into the Anime community to see how they make some of the large cos-play weapons to get an idea of how to make something that is large and light. You might be able to apply that to how you make the horn.


----------



## Jesie (Oct 9, 2010)

Yeah but if he's wanting to give it a shiny cover fleece and suede wont work.

Maybe PVC costume fabric, but I've never worked with that stuff before, tho from what I hear it's pretty temperamental.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 9, 2010)

Jesie said:


> Yeah but if he's wanting to give it a shiny cover fleece and suede wont work.
> 
> Maybe PVC costume fabric, but I've never worked with that stuff before, tho from what I hear it's pretty temperamental.


 
I recall working with that stuff before. Or something similar. It fell apart and frayed. I hated it. I had to re-do the neck and underneath of my dragon V1, because what appeared to be a stable material soon showed itself to be unstable. You can sometimes find shiny fabric.

I have no idea what would work though: http://www.distinctivefabric.com/category.php?cat=SHINY
I've never worked with any of this but it's worth it for some ideas.
Shineeee: http://www.distinctivefabric.com/fabric.php?product=LIQLAME2
Also shineeee: http://www.distinctivefabric.com/fabric.php?product=METALSPANDEX


----------



## Deo (Oct 9, 2010)

Jesie said:


> Deo, you can out rage me any day.
> 
> The Proof is in the pudding.


 
You have just made my night. I still think you are the better rage-er though. Nothing's more angry and sassy than an angry angry alligator.
Also, my icon is his userpic. I think I may tote it around a bit. But it's such a creeperface.


I still think you should carve it out of furniture foam and add two to six coats of liquid latex on that, then a flexible gloss acrylic coat for shine, and wa-lah. The foam will look hard and shiny but be soft so that you don't bump into people and seriously harm them/the costume, the suit will be more comfortable to wear than a plastic, and packing/moving it will be easier too with some flex for doorways and stuff.


----------



## Furr (Oct 9, 2010)

Ok because people keep suggesting latex I'll just go ahead and post were I get mine from, this stuff is great because it excepts acrylic paints so you don't have to pay for super expensive latex ones. It does dry darker than the color when wet so do a test bit and make sure you measure out the ratio for future reference so your costume is uniform in color.


----------



## Deo (Oct 9, 2010)

Furr said:


> Ok because people keep suggesting latex I'll just go ahead and post were I get mine from, this stuff is great because it excepts acrylic paints so you don't have to pay for super expensive latex ones.


 
Ahh good point. Well I buy the 5 gal bucket of L-200 Latex and mix it with one bucket of #64 Filler from the Cementex company and it's awesome. It's on the cheap side, but it has always held out well for me. This is the same where you can mix in acrylic paint, just remember to do a test of it first as acrylic mixed in with latex dries a different color. Or you can airbrush createx airbrush paint or watered down acrylics over latex.

Here's a thin Cementex latex mask I did about 4 years ago, airbrushed with Createx paints. He was a slush cast though and not the method I am pushing. hurr. I do reccommend a lot of coats of latex if you use Cementex latex.





http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3766475/

Here's the basic idea of latex over foam you will need to modify the colors and application for your project: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6PXxlYaUQmk.


----------



## Lyxen (Oct 9, 2010)

umm try not doing that


----------



## Willow (Oct 9, 2010)

Lyxen said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4604419/


 Look at me. I know how to use MS Paint. Look how badass I am. 

So everyone better agree with me or I'll edit your face.


----------



## Jesie (Oct 9, 2010)

You don't need to! He's already fucking freaky looking.


What I can't understand is why he feels the need to be a dick on someone else's thread, _WHY TO GO PARTNER._


----------



## Willow (Oct 9, 2010)

Jesie said:


> You don't need to! He's already fucking freaky looking.
> 
> 
> What I can't understand is why he feels the need to be a dick on someone else's thread, _WHY TO GO PARTNER._


 Because his got locked? I dunno.


----------



## Jesie (Oct 9, 2010)

_Maybe?_

He could alway make a new one and be a dick in there.

Hopefully he's banned soon, so we wont need to worry!

Also:



Deovacuus said:


> Ahh good point. Well I buy the 5 gal bucket of L-200 Latex and mix it with one bucket of #64 Filler from the Cementex company and it's awesome. It's on the cheap side, but it has always held out well for me. This is the same where you can mix in acrylic paint, just remember to do a test of it first as acrylic mixed in with latex dries a different color. Or you can airbrush createx airbrush paint or watered down acrylics over latex.
> 
> Here's a thin Cementex latex mask I did about 4 years ago, airbrushed with Createx paints. He was a slush cast though and not the method I am pushing. hurr. I do reccommend a lot of coats of latex if you use Cementex latex.
> 
> ...



Did you ever sell that mask? I could have sworn I've seen it somewhere before...


----------



## Sharpguard (Oct 9, 2010)

At first I thought this thread said "My idea for a slut"


----------



## Lyxen (Oct 9, 2010)

Willow said:


> Because his got locked? I dunno.


 who? you ruined a perfectly good thread


----------



## Fay V (Oct 9, 2010)

Hey Devo, how heavy does that latex stuff end up being? Is it just roughly the same as most other materials?


----------



## Jesie (Oct 9, 2010)

Lyxen said:


> who? you ruined a perfectly good thread


 
But apparently you don't have enough balls to leave up that _Fantastically Photoshopped Image_ of Deo, so you feel the need to be a total douche on this thread instead.

Stop being so butthurt. Even the person _Who Moderates This Forum_ thought your horridly planed out your ideal was a very bad ideal. For the love of god, get over it.


On another note: While I do like Deo's ideal for a horn. I just don't know if he could do it as working with plaster and latex can be kinda tricky.

Even if he was a master at it, finding something to hold such a large mold would be tricky in itself.


----------



## Fay V (Oct 9, 2010)

Does it need to be that big? It'd be epic to do that but having a huge horn seems like a bad idea. I'd think about a foot or so ought to do it. It's not as anatomically correct to the beetles, but it would be less cumbersome and would work like deer antlers or horns most suits have so you can see tutorials.


----------



## MuayThaiKing (Oct 9, 2010)

Willow said:


> Just stop posting. You can't make a costume out of papercraft and expect it to last for even an hour. You have a better chance of making one out of foam board (which I've don't before..not a whole suit mind you, but a helmet).
> 
> Also cool, you made a thread for this terrible idea.


 are you talking about my thread being bad? My idea?


----------



## Jesie (Oct 9, 2010)

No hun, yer ideal's fine. We're talking about that nimrod who thought papercraft covered in hard sharp plastic was a great ideal.

He made a thread for it. It was promptly locked.


----------



## Willow (Oct 9, 2010)

MuayThaiKing said:


> are you talking about my thread being bad? My idea?


 No not you. The guy I quoted.


----------



## MuayThaiKing (Oct 9, 2010)

FredlyFatchet said:


> If you do this, I want pics. Of the suit. Pretty buggy anthros are rare (usually cutesy, fffff) and I have never seen a fursuit of one. And a beetle! That is the tip of the awesome iceberg.
> 
> Please, if you come to some nice ideas or start this, can you post your progress? I'd like to keep up with this one. C:


Yeah no problem I should have the horn started in its prototype soon :B


----------



## MuayThaiKing (Oct 9, 2010)

Willow said:


> No not you. The guy I quoted.


Whew...almost gave me a heart attack >.>;;


----------



## MuayThaiKing (Oct 9, 2010)

Jesie said:


> No hun, yer ideal's fine. We're talking about that nimrod who thought papercraft covered in hard sharp plastic was a great ideal.
> 
> He made a thread for it. It was promptly locked.


Haha you called me hun....an alligator called me hun...o _ o should I be concerned? O - O::


----------



## MuayThaiKing (Oct 9, 2010)

Lemme lay it down simple. My Horn is going to be made with either Styrofoam or Pvc plumbers piping. The Actual body...well In due time.
But I'm definitely starting the helm Like yesterday.

PS: It seems weight is an issue to some of you...I assure you its going to be light I already handled the materials. SUPER LIGHT


----------



## Deo (Oct 9, 2010)

Lyxen said:


> umm try not doing that


 
bawletion. I missed your witty comeback raeg arts... boohoo.
 ANYBODY GET ME SOME CAPS O' THAT LOLSHIT? PLEEEEASE???



Jesie said:


> Did you ever sell that mask? I could have sworn I've seen it somewhere before...


 
I've mever dold it. I do ave a few we accounts though, I get around. lol



Fay V said:


> Hey Devo, how heavy does that latex stuff end up being? Is it just roughly the same as most other materials?



It's pretty light weight. About the same as fur in thin casts or painted on in coats.


----------



## Willow (Oct 10, 2010)

I wonder how long foam poster board would last. Well, I guess it depends on how often you plan on wearing it. Silly idea though, it's not that sturdy if you're making a beetle horn. 



Deovacuus said:


> bawletion. I missed your witty comeback. boohoo.


 It really wasn't that witty. Pretty sad actually.


----------



## Deo (Oct 10, 2010)

"Witty" was hyperbole, and using hyperbole was _my _witty comebackah. 
None of us are witty.
I aso don't think I have any pics of myself posted anywhere online except for this> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4592640/
SO WHAT PIC DID HE USE? ?
EFF CANCER, CURIOUSITY KILLS DEVILS.


----------



## Fay V (Oct 10, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> "Witty" was hyperbole, and using hyperbole was _my _witty comebackah.
> None of us are witty.
> I aso don't think I have any pics of myself posted anywhere online except for this> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4592640/
> SO WHAT PIC DID HE USE? ?
> EFF CANCER, CURIOUSITY KILLS DEVILS.


 
that one. A cropped one of your head I think. so far as I could tell before. It was truly lulzy. 

as for the mask, that's really pro.


----------



## Fay V (Oct 10, 2010)

This is turning out to be delightfully entertaining. I feel there should be pools for how long till they're banned.


----------



## Deo (Oct 10, 2010)

Only posers bet on the banishment of idiots.... I bet 3 days.


----------



## Fay V (Oct 10, 2010)

Omg your such a- shit I couldn't even finish the sentence. I just died a little trying to misspell "you're".


----------



## Smelge (Oct 10, 2010)

Um, just a quick thing about latex. If you have a base for it to go on, you don't need a bucket to dip it in or anything. You can just brush it over.If I recall, you need a few layers of just plain latex, followed by a few layers with the curing stuff in it to strengthen. It is possible to make larger things using a latex skin, it just takes longer than dipping.

Also, things like armour plates and horns that are designed to be rigid, it may actually be worth looking at the fiberglass method, but do it outside, build it using a clay sculpt of your shape, and once done, seal it both sides and give it a few good layers of paint so no actual fiberglass is exposed. It can be a very lightweight material, as it weighs very little, and can be left hollow for things like horns. Armour plates are eaily done just to the correct shape. All work with fibreglass should be done with a facemask and goggles because of the nastiness, and left somewhere outside or well-ventilated and dust free.

Personally, I would have thought fiberglass armour plates attached to a soft-base underneath would be able to move if it was segmented. For example, armour plates on the back would have to overlap, so attaching to the underlayer so that stretching and bending allows them to slide over each other would be pretty damn colse to realistic. You may need to lengthen the plates a touch for that, in case you bend too far, and the plates pop out and stick against each other, keeping you locked in place. But once you get over the dangers of building it, as long as it is sealed and properly varnished to keep it all inside, it is safe enough to use, lighter than plastic and probably easier to form than plastic sheets.


----------



## MuayThaiKing (Oct 10, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Um, just a quick thing about latex. If you have a base for it to go on, you don't need a bucket to dip it in or anything. You can just brush it over.If I recall, you need a few layers of just plain latex, followed by a few layers with the curing stuff in it to strengthen. It is possible to make larger things using a latex skin, it just takes longer than dipping.
> 
> Also, things like armour plates and horns that are designed to be rigid, it may actually be worth looking at the fiberglass method, but do it outside, build it using a clay sculpt of your shape, and once done, seal it both sides and give it a few good layers of paint so no actual fiberglass is exposed. It can be a very lightweight material, as it weighs very little, and can be left hollow for things like horns. Armour plates are eaily done just to the correct shape. All work with fibreglass should be done with a facemask and goggles because of the nastiness, and left somewhere outside or well-ventilated and dust free.
> 
> Personally, I would have thought fiberglass armour plates attached to a soft-base underneath would be able to move if it was segmented. For example, armour plates on the back would have to overlap, so attaching to the underlayer so that stretching and bending allows them to slide over each other would be pretty damn colse to realistic. You may need to lengthen the plates a touch for that, in case you bend too far, and the plates pop out and stick against each other, keeping you locked in place. But once you get over the dangers of building it, as long as it is sealed and properly varnished to keep it all inside, it is safe enough to use, lighter than plastic and probably easier to form than plastic sheets.


You know its funny cause I was going to use a lacquer finish. I want the shiny look :B!!!


----------



## Smelge (Oct 10, 2010)

MuayThaiKing said:


> You know its funny cause I was going to use a lacquer finish. I want the shiny look :B!!!


 
The thing is, if it's carapace parts, you want them to be tough yet light. Foam or polystyrene would flex and probably wouldn't shine up, and would be prone to damage. You'd need something a bit harder wearing. If it was attached to the outside of an underlayer, and it was in areas that required no flexibility, something rigid should not cause issues. It's not directly against the skin, so it should reduce heating issues (you'd still get some, but less than just being in a solid plastic shell), and a sealed fiberglass/plastic section is less likely to get damaged. Add to that, plastic is pretty heavy for those kind of sizes, and you'd need to get them moulded probably professionally, unless you have ready access to a moulder.


----------



## MuayThaiKing (Oct 10, 2010)

Smelge said:


> The thing is, if it's carapace parts, you want them to be tough yet light. Foam or polystyrene would flex and probably wouldn't shine up, and would be prone to damage. You'd need something a bit harder wearing. If it was attached to the outside of an underlayer, and it was in areas that required no flexibility, something rigid should not cause issues. It's not directly against the skin, so it should reduce heating issues (you'd still get some, but less than just being in a solid plastic shell), and a sealed fiberglass/plastic section is less likely to get damaged. Add to that, plastic is pretty heavy for those kind of sizes, and you'd need to get them moulded probably professionally, unless you have ready access to a moulder.


I've got things layed out pretty much. All tho I do have a problem with making the "buterfly" tip of the horn.


----------



## Deo (Oct 10, 2010)

Fay V said:


> Omg your such a- shit I couldn't even finish the sentence. I just died a little trying to misspell "you're".


 
Only posers use correct grammars. i mean its cool an all that u use prowper grammar, you live in crappy Iowaaah i can understand y u hate.




 =






And Lyxen, WHY ARE YOU TRYING TO 'FREIND' ME? O HO HO HO HO,* FUCK NO.*


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 10, 2010)

What the hell guys. Please try to keep the off topic chatter to a bear minimum? Lol I know fail pun but still.


----------



## Deo (Oct 10, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> What the hell guys. Please try to keep the off topic chatter to a bear minimum? Lol I know fail pun but still.



Sorry. Will do. Can you leave this up though? It's so goooood. _Please?_


----------



## Lyxen (Oct 10, 2010)

Why would you use fiberglass the other thread got deleted cause the mod said it could be "dangerous"


----------



## Willow (Oct 10, 2010)

Lyxen said:


> Why would you use fiberglass the other thread got deleted cause the mod said it could be "dangerous"


 Most sensible people realize that covering yourself in Owens Corning is not a good idea.


----------



## Fay V (Oct 10, 2010)

Lyxen said:


> Why would you use fiberglass the other thread got deleted cause the mod said it could be "dangerous"


 You can overcome your illiteracy, it just takes some work. 
Notice the thread was locked because you were given reasons why the idea there was bad and you chose to rage. 
Now look at the post offering the advice to use fiberglass. See the multiple warnings to be in a well ventilated area? That's an admission that it is dangerous. Now notice how they point out that you need a ton of paint to be certain the fiberglass is sealed in. That makes everyone aware that it is a dangerous material. 

Look at his post, then back at yours, then back at his post, now back to me. You won't post the greatest advice, but you too can look like a functioning member of the forum if you stop acting like a 12 year old and consider the dangers and limitations of the materials you advise people use.


----------



## Lyxen (Oct 10, 2010)

Fay V said:


> You can overcome your illiteracy, it just takes some work.
> Notice the thread was locked because you were given reasons why the idea there was bad and you chose to rage.
> Now look at the post offering the advice to use fiberglass. See the multiple warnings to be in a well ventilated area? That's an admission that it is dangerous. Now notice how they point out that you need a ton of paint to be certain the fiberglass is sealed in. That makes everyone aware that it is a dangerous material.
> 
> Look at his post, then back at yours, then back at his post, now back to me. You won't post the greatest advice, but you too can look like a functioning member of the forum if you stop acting like a 12 year old and consider the dangers and limitations of the materials you advise people use.



awwwwww really i'm glad you gave a S-


----------



## Smelge (Oct 10, 2010)

You should totally use Papercraft to make it, then coat it with fiberglass. There is no way it could possibly be dangerous, or collapse under the weight of the material. This is an awesome idea, and I am going to patent it because I thought it up first.


----------



## Lyxen (Oct 10, 2010)

Smelge said:


> You should totally use Papercraft to make it, then coat it with fiberglass. There is no way it could possibly be dangerous, or collapse under the weight of the material. This is an awesome idea, and I am going to patent it because I thought it up first.


 
really cause that would be the easiest way to construct this type of suit for realzz. first smart advice here


----------



## Smelge (Oct 10, 2010)

Everyone knows fiberglass is totally safe. You can even eat it. That is how safe it is. And paper? Why, everyone knows that PapÃ­er MachÃ© is really strong. And it's not like encasing yourself in wet fiberglass is a bad thing. Everyone knows it's completely flexible even when dry, so you're not going to be encased in a big suit of shattery death.


----------



## Lyxen (Oct 10, 2010)

well you would have to work in joints other than that it's easy


----------



## Lyxen (Oct 10, 2010)

i think some cloth sewed to the fiberglass would make an excellent way to make piece moveable


----------



## Smelge (Oct 10, 2010)

Lyxen said:


> well you would have to work in joints other than that it's easy


 
Nonsense. You just infuse the fiberglass at the joints with agar. It creates a flexible pseudo-mesh that allows flexibility, movement, aeration, and metaphylaxiation of the musculature.


----------



## Lyxen (Oct 10, 2010)

o like Solid Snakes sneaking suit


----------



## Smelge (Oct 10, 2010)

Yes, exactly like that. All secret agents/operatives wear fiberglass. It has a higher ballistic torsional stability than 32 layers of Kevlar.


----------



## Lyxen (Oct 10, 2010)

totally gnawsome, i want a papercraft fiberglass heracross suit so i can defeat Metal Gear too!  let me get the instructions


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 10, 2010)

Lyxen said:


> Why would you use fiberglass the other thread got deleted cause the mod said it could be "dangerous"


 
There is a difference between making armor, such as lets say something that goes onto or over a spandex suit, and trying to make a complete fursuit out of papercraft. Then again there is a reason most makers don't dabble in fiber-glass. It's not cheap. It's very dangerous if you don't have the know how, and if you try to make it cheap you can really hurt yourself.

To make it cheap is to make it dangerous. If you failed at english go back to Elementary School.

Knowing how to work with fiberglass, having the time, tools, and money and knowing what it works on and what it doesn't /=/ cost efficient papercraft fur-suit.


----------



## Fay V (Oct 10, 2010)

The ideas posted are so bad I think I got cancer...or fiberglass in my lungs...


----------



## Dreadlime (Oct 10, 2010)

Would vacuum-forming work? Given that the subject is an insect, the methods used to make costume armor might have some advantages over those used to make soft suits, at least in terms or creating hard shiny surfaces. 

http://www.studiocreations.com/howto/stormtrooper/index.html


----------



## Deo (Oct 10, 2010)

Fay V said:


> The ideas posted are so bad I think I got cancer...or fiberglass in my lungs...


 
This. I may hate you all.

Fiberglass is dangerous, be careful. You may also want to wear a lycra dive suit under whatever the hell you decide so nothing scratches you and then rubs shards of glass into the wounds.



Lyxen said:


> totally gnawsome, i want a papercraft fiberglass heracross suit so i can defeat Metal Gear too! let me get the instructions


 
*There are no instructions for this shit. You cannot make something decent in fiberglass by starting with paper. Paper is never a costuming material. NEVER. Will you shut up about your incredibly craptastic 'idea' (ideas (c) you)? You are clinging to this idea as if it was the only idea you've ever fucking had. LET. IT. DIE.*
*Also, nice dead emaciated dog icon. Very trollin'. I approve*.


----------



## Icky (Oct 10, 2010)

smelge, don't encourage him


----------



## Hellivina_Khaos (Oct 10, 2010)

Rino Beatles are awesome!  I gotta give you kudos for your originality.  This project will definately require a great deal of time (and possibly a great deal of money).  Given insects have an exoskeleton, any form of soft material is rather out of the question.  I'd suggest thermoplastics and a vacuuform table.


----------



## Furr (Oct 11, 2010)

Ok back to the original topic I have used a Paper Mache method with paper and a epoxy resin to seal the paper so it won't rot as a base. You have to seal the final a few times with coats of resin just to make sure but they end up pretty durable. The only problem with this method is that it can get pretty heavy for a whole suit, but you might be able to build a base and coat over it with an epoxy resin. You might also want to try burlap instead of paper.


----------



## MuayThaiKing (Oct 12, 2010)

Furr said:


> Ok back to the original topic I have used a Paper Mache method with paper and a epoxy resin to seal the paper so it won't rot as a base. You have to seal the final a few times with coats of resin just to make sure but they end up pretty durable. The only problem with this method is that it can get pretty heavy for a whole suit, but you might be able to build a base and coat over it with an epoxy resin. You might also want to try burlap instead of paper.


Lol I swear people go so far off topic in this thread its staggering. I'm going to use an 8" by 5" sheet of plexiglass to make the "butterfly" Horn tip. Its as easy as going to woodshop in school and using there equipment XD!
Just to let everyone know I dont plan on having this dun for some time, I'm taking baby steps :3.


----------



## MuayThaiKing (Oct 12, 2010)

Hahaha I just figured out how to do the upper body!!! Football Shoulder pads!!! o _ o<3


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 12, 2010)

MuayThaiKing said:


> Hahaha I just figured out how to do the upper body!!! Football Shoulder pads!!! o _ o<3


 
And  Some BMX stuff while you are at it.
I would ckeck out some of the upper body armor as well.


----------



## MuayThaiKing (Oct 13, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> And  Some BMX stuff while you are at it.
> I would ckeck out some of the upper body armor as well.


Heh I see where your going with this. The Bmx upper body armor seems abit petite compared to the look I'm going for.


----------



## MuayThaiKing (Oct 13, 2010)

The thing is I dont want to use too much gear and not leave room for creativity. Right now i'm still focused on the horn.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 13, 2010)

MuayThaiKing said:


> Heh I see where your going with this. The Bmx upper body armor seems abit petite compared to the look I'm going for.


 
You might want to do some further searching and you might find what you are looking for.

Someone at an Anime con had advised using Thermoplastic for armor...but the only problem is it is expensive.


----------



## MuayThaiKing (Oct 13, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> You might want to do some further searching and you might find what you are looking for.
> 
> Someone at an Anime con had advised using Thermoplastic for armor...but the only problem is it is expensive.


Well Expensive isn't exactly a problem, unless were talking over 2 grand.

Man I'm having problems, I cant find anything to hold the shape for my horn...


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 13, 2010)

MuayThaiKing said:


> Well Expensive isn't exactly a problem, unless were talking over 2 grand.
> 
> Man I'm having problems, I cant find anything to hold the shape for my horn...


 
Cast resin?


----------



## MuayThaiKing (Oct 13, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Cast resin?


I found this website for Aluminite...Some kinda company that sells that stuff. o _ o

I've never used this kinda stuff before....kinda scared.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 13, 2010)

MuayThaiKing said:


> I found this website for Aluminite...Some kinda company that sells that stuff. o _ o
> 
> I've never used this kinda stuff before....kinda scared.


 
It looks like a rubber material you can use to make fishing lures. You'd think that it would wobble like a silicone sex toy if it was not stable. But who knows...it might come out stable and hard like a rhino beetle's horn.


----------



## MuayThaiKing (Oct 13, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> It looks like a rubber material you can use to make fishing lures. You'd think that it would wobble like a silicone sex toy if it was not stable. But who knows...it might come out stable and hard like a rhino beetle's horn.


Oh no the last thing I need is my horn representing a sex toy o _ o;;


----------



## Dreadlime (Oct 13, 2010)

http://www.reynoldsam.com/
This company is a good source for resins and other mold making materials.
I've ordered from them a couple times, and they have good service.


----------



## MuayThaiKing (Oct 14, 2010)

Sounds like fun!! Man this is going to be exciting...I can see it now at the next furry con...."Hey there mister fox...misses wolf..Mister...mister. . . .Holy shit its a beetle o _ o;;"
XD!!!<3


----------

